# Any MMA fans? predictions for tonight?



## wellminded1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just wondering if there are any more MMA fans here, avid fan here been following for about 12 years now. Any predictions for ufc 162 tonight?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 6, 2013)

dang..that is tonight???

argh..


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 6, 2013)

oh..SILVA.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 6, 2013)

I guess if I don't know what MMA stands for, I am not a fan. 

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Jul 6, 2013)

i'm curious to see how it goes... gonna have to watch it later though


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 6, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> I guess if I don't know what MMA stands for, I am not a fan.
> 
> Stefan



+1

Love some boxing though.
<ducks>


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mixed Martial Arts , hahaha. sorry guys.


----------



## statusquo (Jul 7, 2013)

Weidman has 9 fights TOTAL...only question is has Silva's age caught up to him, I don't think so yet...


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 7, 2013)

I think Silva will be himself.... DEVASTATING. but i have been wrong before.


----------



## statusquo (Jul 7, 2013)

Or not!



statusquo said:


> Weidman has 9 fights TOTAL...only question is has Silva's age caught up to him, I don't think so yet...


----------



## statusquo (Jul 7, 2013)

Almost like he wanted to lose...Apparently he wants to fight RJJ, that kinda crap would be suicide...


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 7, 2013)

He has wanted to fight RJJ for years, not going to happen. As long as he has a contract with Dana White, he will only be fighting MMA.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 7, 2013)

No I don't watch it, but I did like the the movie "here comes the boom."


----------



## dough (Jul 7, 2013)

couple my buddies got the fight... seems more spit in dana whites face then a skilled victory... or more likely thats how dana wanted the fight to go and was the fight he hoped to see with sonnen but failed.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 7, 2013)

I didn't post it in time, but I had a pretty good feeling about Weidman. One can be on the top just for so long and this sport is producing amazing athletes year after year. 

Taunting your opponents is never a good idea - it only straightens their resolve. Silva perhaps learned just that.


M


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree Marko, Silva got caught doing what made him famous. Weidman had a punchers chance, and he took it.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 7, 2013)

I just watched this and I definitely thought Weidman had a good chance of winning.......but not like that. I don't think Silva deserves a rematch since he lost in such a stupid way


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 7, 2013)

Anyone have a good link to the whole fight? Without going through a bunch of rigamarole to sign up or some other crap? There's so much crap out there, I can't find anything decent without a bunch of hassle.


----------



## mpukas (Jul 7, 2013)

I think Silva was gonna announce that we was done whether or not he won the fight. He was show boating and got caught. IMO, Silva gave it to him, although not intentionally. Weidman may have taken Silva down right away, but he didn't do anything on the ground. His other attempts at pumelling Silva against the cage were useless. Silva just stood there and brushed him off. Weidman got lucky catching Silva, so congrats to him. I've been a fan of Silva since his UFC debut - he's an anomaly in that he is just so much better than everyone else. All he ever wanted was a real challenge in the ring, and his first match with Sonen was the only time he ever really got pushed. There's just not enough talent in MMA at that level. It's been a pleasure to watch such a talented fighter - he'll be missed.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 7, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> Anyone have a good link to the whole fight? Without going through a bunch of rigamarole to sign up or some other crap? There's so much crap out there, I can't find anything decent without a bunch of hassle.



http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/8654580/UFC.162.Silva.vs.Weidman.6th.July.2013.HDTV.x264-Sir.Paul_[Publi


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 7, 2013)

mpukas said:


> I think Silva was gonna announce that we was done whether or not he won the fight. He was show boating and got caught. IMO, Silva gave it to him, although not intentionally. Weidman may have taken Silva down right away, but he didn't do anything on the ground. His other attempts at pumelling Silva against the cage were useless. Silva just stood there and brushed him off. Weidman got lucky catching Silva, so congrats to him. I've been a fan of Silva since his UFC debut - he's an anomaly in that he is just so much better than everyone else. All he ever wanted was a real challenge in the ring, and his first match with Sonen was the only time he ever really got pushed. There's just not enough talent in MMA at that level. It's been a pleasure to watch such a talented fighter - he'll be missed.




I don't think he is done, I believe he just signed a 10 fight contract not to long ago. I do believe he has been bored for a few years now and showboating is how he entertained himself. I love watching him fight and hope to see it again.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 8, 2013)

He beat himself.
I think he was insulted that the best the UFC could offer him was a guy with 9 fights, and rather than prove his point by just plain ol' beating the crap out of him, no fuss, no muss, he wanted to make it look ridiculous.... and he accomplished that. Success without challenge is often the worse thing that happens to a fighter. What a stupid way to lose. It's weird because I'm glad that he got KTFO'ed for being a clown, but so sad to see the greatest, most dominate run of all time end that way. Hopefully, the next 10 fights we see from him will be back to where we see how much better than everyone Silva is when he does everything right; not how much he can break every rule and get away with it.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 8, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> I think he was insulted that the best the UFC could offer him was a guy with 9 fights, and rather than prove his point by just plain ol' beating the crap out of him, no fuss, no muss, he wanted to make it look ridiculous....



Well Weidman was probably his toughest challenger since Dan Henderson even if he only had 9 fights. He underestimated Weidman and thought he could do to him what he did to Bonnar and Griffin


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't understand the interest in a Roy Jones fight. I don't follow MMA but I'm a bit of a boxing fan and RJJ hasn't been relevant for a long time. To say he's past prime is a huge understatement and it's quite sad he's still getting fights. 
Even years ago when he fought Calzaghe he was way declined. Why not a B-Hop fight? He's still going strong, breaking records and breaking fighters half his age in the process. I guess if you had to see a RJJ vs Silva fight you could bill it as two hands at their waist fighters who eventually fell to left hooks lol. Jones against Tarver and Silva against Weidman, who'll land the first left hook.


----------

